# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Merbau Screen - What screws do I use going into metal?

## theconcierge

HI all, 
I am about to knock up a screen using some left over Merbau I have from my deck. I originally was going to use some wooden posts as the support but today and my local Margent Mart I saw some galvanised fence posts that will doing very nicely. My concern is what screws I should use? I used 17g square drived screws for my deck - but I presume these won't cutit and I need a special screw for wood and metal. 
Any advice would be super

----------


## Larry McCully

When you go to the hardware , ask for TEK screws. These are a screw that will cut a path through the timber and then it will self drill into the metel and drive itself in. They have a small drill bit on the end of the screw. There are a whole range of lengths, and head types to choose from.

----------


## Gaza

we often screw a timber batten onto the steel posts then just use timber screws into the batten. 
that way the finsh between the decking and the screen is uniform. 
it is also faster than using the metal screws as you have to push hard to get the screw through the post or even pre drill the post.

----------


## Bloss

TEK screws as Larry says.  :2thumbsup:  They come in all sorts of head finishes and sizes so you can match the deck if that is an issue (you and your partner will be the only ones that notice!).  :Smilie:  If the gal posts are RHS 1.5-2mm or so the TEK screws will be fine. In any case if you find the drill struggling pre-drilling is still possible.

----------


## theconcierge

> TEK screws as Larry says.  They come in all sorts of head finishes and sizes so you can match the deck if that is an issue (you and your partner will be the only ones that notice!).  If the gal posts are RHS 1.5-2mm or so the TEK screws will be fine. In any case if you find the drill struggling pre-drilling is still possible.

  Thanks everyone! 
I presume that I will still need to pre-drill the wood??

----------


## UteMad

Yep if you want to use self drilling screws into the metal to get a good result you should drill the timber so the screw can spin freely in the board whilst drilling and also countersink the head too.. If you don predrill the board will pull off the post when it goes through the timber and hit the countersink before it drills the post.. 
Its easier to tek screw a batten up the post with a few roof scres hidden behind the boards then use timber screws  
cheers utemad

----------


## journeyman Mick

If you use wing-teks you won't need to predrill the timber. There are "wings" just behind the metal drilling tip, these wings drill a clearance hole through the timber and then snap off when you hit the steel.  
Mick

----------


## UteMad

> If you use wing-teks you won't need to predrill the timber. There are "wings" just behind the metal drilling tip, these wings drill a clearance hole through the timber and then snap off when you hit the steel.  
> Mick

   
Hi Mick
What do you think of there finished result???
Me thinks they are below our acceptable standard but do agree they are designed for this purpose..Do you use them for this application with satisfactory results 
Cheers utemad

----------


## journeyman Mick

> Hi Mick
> What do you think of there finished result???
> Me thinks they are below our acceptable standard but do agree they are designed for this purpose..Do you use them for this application with satisfactory results 
> Cheers utemad

  They don't stand up to really close inspection, and I wouldn't use them on a deck where you'd feel the roughness. For a screen that wasn't seen up close I'd use them for my own place, but I wouldn't use them in a situation where they'd be seen close up. In recomending them I am assuming that the screen will be some distance away.  
Mick

----------

